# Planning Porsche 944 conversion



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome to the forum! sounds like a great project car. speed and range all equal $$$.if your budget is big enough you can have both,but generally your only going to get one or the other.keep researching and i am sure you can find all you need to know here. 

check out evalbum.com i believe there are a couple porsches on there.


----------



## ronin4sale (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are willing to spend the money on Li then you could certainly get great speed and the 50 mile range you desire. Normally cars use under 300wh/ mi. So you should probably be fine with a 15kwh battery pack. Then decide what combination of batteries in series / parallel you want to hit the speeds you desire. Amp draw = acceleration and volts = top speed. I would go with at least 144 system and a zilla 1k controller. Big concern right now is BMS for the lipo as it will greatly reduce their efficiency and lifespan if they arent maintained properly.


----------



## kaliforniakarl (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Maybe 150+ HP is a bit much for electric motors, but not sure. Does anyone know of commercially available wheel-mounted electric motors like in this car?

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2006/08/the_hybrid_mini.php

Li ion could sure make anything go! but they are expensive, so if i can get by with AGM, i'd be happy. But the car is 3,000 pounds and only has the front compartment available to store a motor and batteries, which is my concern. i will see the car soon and check how much weight the car can carry. i'm sure the ICE is very heavy, which is good once i take it out.


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

Just FYI - 150HP peak = ~15-20HP rated. Even a basic 8" ADC should be able to hit that, given the right controller and batteries.

And that story kinda tourqued me when I read this:



Martin Boughtwood said:


> Until now, most electric vehicles have been little more than souped-up milk floats, limited by range and speed, with compromised performance.


I know he is talking about current new production EVs like the ZAP. But come on, the EV1 and RAV4-EV had plenty of zip. And there are a huge amount of conversions that are waaay beyond "souped-up milk floats". 

When I see a supposedly technical project manager/member trash talk the whole industry like that, I know it's ALL about the hype. It makes me suspect EVERYTHING else they say in that article. And the unsprung weight of that car would not inspire me to push it around any bumpy curves. No mechanical brakes!? Let's see them ever get that through DOT. I suspect they added that little 'feature' simply because they could not figure an effective way to put brakes on the car. There are many downsides to hub motors, the first being $$$$$$.

I do think they are cool, in an engineering sense - but just like fuel cells, nowhere near currently practical for daily use in autos.


----------

